# 2" hole in 4x4. not sure if this is the right place



## greenpointer (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi

I am not sure if this is where I am supposed to post this question so if I am wrong - please just move it. Thanks!

Anyhow, I would like to drill a 2" hole in a 5" long piece of 4 by 4. I do not want to drill it from the side but from the top so to basically have a 2" hollow core (???correct lingo??). 

I found these Speedbor drill bits by Irwin in Home Depot but the biggest they make is 1.5". So what can I use?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

2" Forstner bit in a drill press. :smile:


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

A hole saw, forstner bit, or use a circle cutter on a drill press :]


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Circle cutter? :laughing:


----------



## greenpointer (Feb 23, 2011)

Locodcdude said:


> A hole saw, forstner bit, or use a circle cutter on a drill press :]


hi

thank you for the response. 
a few problems though -
a hole saw won't be able to cut a 5" deep hole.
fostner bit are very expensive (30$?!? or should I keep looking?)
what is a circle cutter? and how do I use it?

THANKS


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Keep lookin. they can be had cheaper than that.

A hole saw could work, you would have to back it out and bust plug out.

You will have to drill from both ends unless you have 5+" of spindle travel.

A circle cutter would not work for your application. :smile:


----------



## greenpointer (Feb 23, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> Keep lookin. they can be had cheaper than that.
> 
> A hole saw could work, you would have to back it out and bust plug out.
> 
> ...



Thanks!

Where should I look for it? I don't think home depot even has them..


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

greenpointer said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Where should I look for it? I don't think home depot even has them..


Harbor freight proly has some cheap ones.

Google is your friend. :smile:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Freud 2" forstner bit at HD for $23. I checked for a cheapo brand on HF website and didnt see one in 2" there.


----------



## greenpointer (Feb 23, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> Freud 2" forstner bit at HD for $23. I checked for a cheapo brand on HF website and didnt see one in 2" there.


wow. Great help guys!!! 

BTW -

a noob question - on the home depot web site they show those white Milwaukee hole saw's, as singles, but I gues I have to buy some kind of drill bit to connect to it and then it will be as expensive as the forstner... right?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

greenpointer said:


> wow. Great help guys!!!
> 
> BTW -
> 
> a noob question - on the home depot web site they show those white Milwaukee hole saw's, as singles, but I gues I have to buy some kind of drill bit to connect to it and then it will be as expensive as the forstner... right?


 
Yes you would still need the arbor it mounts to. 

Bite the bullet.... get the forstner. :smile:


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

$18,65 at Amazon

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CEAQ8wIwAw#

Hope this helps

Andy


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

By the time you buy the arbor and the saw you'll be just as well of with the forstner bit but if you go with the hole saw, you'll allready have an arbor if you need another size hole. Personally, for what your doing the forstner bit seems like the simplest way to do it. JMO


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

greenpointer said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Where should I look for it? I don't think home depot even has them..


 
Home Depot ridgid 2" hole saw - $13.97
http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## 1066vik (Feb 18, 2011)

forstner bit -- hole saw won't be able to cut a 5" deep hole, even if you drill from both ends.
a quick google showed woodtek & Steelex can be found under $12 (+ shipping)


----------



## greenpointer (Feb 23, 2011)

you guys are great. 1066vik can you give a link?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

1066vik said:


> hole saw won't be able to cut a 5" deep hole, even if you drill from both ends.


 
If you break the plug out and continue drilling, it could.

Forstner is the way to go. :smile:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

How often will you use any tool you buy for this one thing?

Meanwhile, if you have a table saw and more time than money, you could spend that money on more clamps (can never have enough clamps) and slice the bugger lengthwise, then (here's where the clamps come in) cut a cove on each half and reassemble. Of course, you'd lose one saw kerf's worth of width in one dimension, unless you added a thin strip at glue up.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

You'll have to buy an arbor for the hole saw but it will be interchangeable with a variety of hole saw sizes. The problem with using a hole saw or a circle cutter is that once you reach Max depth you'll have to chisel out the waste before proceeding (as mentioned earlier). PITA!!!

You didn't specify the length of the workpiece you want to drill but if it's a through-hole then I'll assume it is 5".

If that's the case a forstner bit is your best bet.

Drill from both ends at a relatively slow speed and back the bit out repeatedly to clear the waste material for a more efficient cut. This will keep the bit cooler too.

When drilling from both ends use some kind of jig to index the work piece when you flip it so that your holes will align.

Index the same surface of the workpiece with your jig (mark it) so you have the best chance for a clean and consistant hole.

Jeff


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

What kind of wood? Drilling end grain is a booger. Could be problems like splitting, tearing apart, or just plain ole decintigrating.


----------



## greenpointer (Feb 23, 2011)

I am convinced - I'm getting a Forstner bit. 

Steve - I am not sure how much I'll use this tool but probably not as much.

JMC - Dougles Fir.... the regular ones from HD. I have a 1.5" speedmor drill bit which I will try to use as an exercise and if I see that the wood splits I will abandon this project.

Jharris - so much info. Thanks man!

Some more questions if you guys do not mind -

1. My work table is a folding plastic one with steel legs. It is pretty solid. The thing is that I need to somehow brace the wood piece so I can drill it. How should I do that? I was thinking to get those steel clamps that you turn to fasten them ( How is it called?) and connecting it to a nice 2ft by 2ft 3/4 plywood and then just use clamps to attach the plywood to the table. the reason I want to do this is that I do not keep my table open (lack of space) and after I am finished working I'd like to take the clamps and plywood and close it up. What do you guys think?

2. I have a Ryobi Impact Driver. Should I use it with the Forstner?


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

By the way, Welcome to the forum. Where are you from? Tennessee here.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

GP,

1. It will prove difficult to hand drill a hole through the center of a 5" piece of lumber...
It can possibly be done, but I'd ask around for a neighbor who has a drill press.:yes:

2. I would not use a forstner bit on an impact drill...
It can possibly be done, but...

Good luck!

p


----------



## greenpointer (Feb 23, 2011)

tx - Even if I go very slow?? 

I have a 1.5" speedbor that I might start with just to see how it goes....

JMC - Thank you for the welcome. I am from Brooklyn, NY


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Challenge time. (I fail this test)

Square up a 2x4 scrap, and mark the center line on both sides. Now mark off the line in 1" increments. OK your set for the challenge.... try drilling thru the 2x4 at one mark and stop the drill when the point is just barely poking out the other side (you might mark your drill bit with some tape to guage this depth). Is the point coming out _exactly_ at the other mark? I can reliably get close but being exact is a matter of luck. If you multiply the tiny error I get doing this over a longer hole (say your 5" bore) close would not be good enough. 

But maybe you're a better human drill press than I.

Personally, I doubt you'll pull this off with a handheld drill.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I gotta ask, what are you making? There may be another way to accomplish this.:blink:


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

> tx - Even if I go very slow??


Sure, you can drill a hole through a 5" piece of wood, using nothing more that a spade bit and a drill...

As Steve stated above...
The key is getting that hole to come out the other side in the location desired.

If this is not a big concern, say making a short lamp with a base that would hide the "other end" of the hole, go for it and put the opening in the base where the hole comes out...

I, personally, couldn't do it...:no:

A man's gotta know his limitations.

p


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Txpaulie,

Ok, now you've done it! You've challenged me with a problem. I apologize but I assumed you had a drill press. That's your best bet.

But if not I have cheaper solution but it'll cost you another $40+ at the woodworking specialty store. Which one is closest to you?

What are you building? Is this a one time build? What degree of accuracy does this project require? Do you have a strong interest in woodworking in the future or are you simply fulfilling an immediate need?

Jeff


----------



## greenpointer (Feb 23, 2011)

OK.... I will of course take you guys advice. 
So what is my least expensive option? 

I want to drill a 2" hole all the way through a 5" 4x4 block so I can use it as a planter. yes yes. I find it to be very nice, modern looking. I have a few pieces left from a platform bed that I built last weekend.

I am not trying to drill for 5".... I am trying to drill through the entire block, which is 5".

help?



txpaulie said:


> Sure, you can drill a hole through a 5" piece of wood, using nothing more that a spade bit and a drill...
> 
> As Steve stated above...
> The key is getting that hole to come out the other side in the location desired.
> ...


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

greenpointer said:


> OK.... I will of course take you guys advice.
> So what is my least expensive option?


 
I'm stickin' with post #2, you can go hand held if you like.

Secure your 4x4 and... Hang on! :yes:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I once tried to do something similar, and my beginner's invention solution seemed to work ok.....

Basically, try drilling a very small diamter (1/8) or so guide bore. This may help you keep the point on your fostener bit on track. After you drill with the fostener part way, you'll be able to reach a little further with the small bit by nosing the chuck in the hold (though you may not be able to see real well). You can do the same from the other side. That way, at either end it will look like you started in the perfect place. Even if they both track to the side slightly, they will meet in the middle and cancel each other out, and the plants roots won't give a darn. Alternatively if you need a clean 2" bore to insert some sort of pot, you can always get a rounded file or rasp to smooth out the bump so the thing fits.


----------



## greenpointer (Feb 23, 2011)

what about stuff like this?

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2406


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

greenpointer said:


> what about stuff like this?
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2406


 
It's $41 for a 2",plus shipping, and you still better... HANG ON! :smile:


----------



## greenpointer (Feb 23, 2011)

there is nothing I can use - jig, accessory, or whatever to turn my drill into a fairly accurate drill press?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That could be fairly accurate, but when the bit grabs, the drill spins around, and knocks your teeth out... Don't come cryin' to me! :smile:


----------



## greenpointer (Feb 23, 2011)

did any of you guys ever saw something like this?

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/images/library/product/large/06/060722610.jpg


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Something like that should work just fine, if you want to spend the money for it. 

Frankly, you're not going to be able to freehand a hole all the way through the exact center of a 5" long 4x4. No offense, I can't do it either. But do you really need to? You mentioned this is for a planter. Does that mean one end of the hole is sticking straight up and the other end of the hole will be resting on the ground? Does this also mean the inside will be filled with dirt? If so, just start drilling at the center of each end. Drill as straight as you can. It won't line up exactly, but if it's just going to be filled with dirt, who's gonna see it? 

Don't let me talk you out of buying a tool though. That's just not in my nature.:smile:

And no matter how you do it, make sure the wood is SECURELY held down with clamps, or it WILL spin out and possibly hurt you.

Also, I agree an impact driver is probably not the best tool for this job.

Use a forstner bit, go slow, back out as needed to pull out waste, secure the piece, and you'll be fine. 

As always, I won't be offended if you ignore any or all of my advice.

have fun
--Matt


edit: Whoops, looks like I'm just repeating what Steve said.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

haugerm said:


> , I agree an impact driver is probably not the best tool for this job.
> 
> edit: Whoops, looks like I'm just repeating what Steve said.



Almost. I didn't think about jamming the bit and what happens to his wrist. I'm new to my impact driver. Driving screws, at least, wrist jamming is a thing of the past... I tend to think jamming the bit would be similar but I don't really know. I was assuming he had a clutched drill which would also protect his wrists. 

Huh.... I think I'd wait to get more input on this (protecting wrists if bit jams) before trying it with a handheld unit.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*I hate the queensboro bridge!!!*

HAHA as soon as i saw "GREENPOINTER" i was assuming you were from brooklyn. i used to work in a cabinet shop in Ridgewood with all of our installs in Manhattan...took that bridge just about everyday...sometimes 2wice! do miss hanging in greenpoint though.

ANYWAY!...i would go with SteveEl's idea of cutting it in 1/2, channelling out the middle and after glued back together use the forstener bit on the 2 ends...or channel the entire lenth and have a square hole on each end (square being more modern :yes: )

just my opinion, how i would do it. :smile:


OH!, and look down at all the related posts!!!


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

This what I have in mind. What I like to call my mobile drill press. Make sure your 2" forstner will clear the opening in the base.

Jeff


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I might go with Steve's idea with splitting, routing, and glue back up. The small drill conversion drill presses don't have a very long stroke. You would need to have a long bit, or a bit extension, and have the press bolted down with the free cut area in the open. And, with that the block would have to be supported from moving.

Handheld drilling will work if the block is well clampled. Drilling from the center of both ends would center the hole, and if it's off slightly in the middle, it won't be seen. As suggested it could be rasped out. 

Maybe the best way, and possibly the safest way would be to use a brace and bit, and the bit would be an expansive bit.












 







.


----------



## greenpointer (Feb 23, 2011)

Maybe I should first go to a local shop that has a drill press and see if someone might be willing to drilling one for me. Maybe it will split the wood?
I think this is a better start than buying a drill guide and a Forstner drill just to find out that it is "humanly impossible" like you all mentioned. What do you guys think?


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*oatmeal fudge stripe cookies, OMG mmm...*

try JV woodworking...if ridgewood isn't too far. cody ave.
up mcguinnis then up morgan then up cypress almost to the jackie robinson pkwy.
google for the phone number...jim is the owner...nice guy.
dont tell them i sent you cause he still owes me money haha. :no:
if you feel you need to mention me you can...he may even cut you a break!
also...look into 3rd ward. its like a rent by hour woodshop! its on morgan...here:

http://maps.google.com/maps?um=1&hl...33&q=morgan ave brooklyn&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=il

see the 3rd ward icon there. zoom in a lil bit. looks kinda like a shrimp.

hope this helps!!! :yes:


----------



## greenpointer (Feb 23, 2011)

wow. 
Jason, great stuff. I will post the results as soon as I accomplish it.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*fixer-er...*

i fixed the link so its right on morgan now...sorry, had a spaz moment lol

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------

